# اعمال الرسل



## اليسوس أنستى (11 ديسمبر 2009)

صباح الخير \ مسا الخير حسب توقيتكم المحلي 
ب الاول حابب اشكر اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة العربية على كل شي عم تقدموه وعلى كل حقيقة نورتوها وبينتوها عنجد في امور كتير كنت استفسر عليها كتير بس بصراحة ماقصرتو بشي بنوب بنوب  الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم يا رب
عندي سؤال صغير بصراحة ماعرفتو واللي هو مين هو كاتب  اعمال الرسل ومشكورين كلكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كاتب اعمال الرسل هو القديس لوقا كاتب البشارة باسمه ، وقد كتب كرسائل لشخص اسمه (ثاوفيلس ) ​ 

اذ كان كثيرون قد اخذوا بتاليف قصة في الامور المتيقنة عندنا 2 كما سلمها الينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداما للكلمة 3 رأيت انا ايضا اذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الاول بتدقيق ان اكتب على التوالي اليك ايها العزيز ثاوفيلس
(لوقا 1: 1 - 3) 

 
الكلام الاول انشأته يا ثاوفيلس عن جميع ما ابتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلّم به 
(اعمال 1: 1)​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اليسوس أنستى قال:


> عندي سؤال صغير بصراحة ماعرفتو واللي هو مين هو كاتب  اعمال الرسل ومشكورين كلكم



*سلام ونعمه

كاتب سفر اعمال الرسل هو الرسول لوقا 

كاتب السفر:

هو القديس لوقا كاتب الإنجيل المعروف بإسمه، قارن (لو 1:1-4 مع أع 1:1-2) وقارن (لو 50:24-51 مع أع 4:1).

فالقديس لوقا كتب السفرين إلى شخص واحد هو العزيز ثاوفيلس. وسفر الأعمال كما هو واضح، موضوعه يلى موضوع الإنجيل. الإنجيل هو ما إبتدأ المسيح يعلمه ويعلم به على الأرض والأعمال هو ما يكمله بروحه القدوس الآن وحضوره السرى.

وثاؤفيلس هو أحد وجهاء الرومان بدليل لفظ العزيز الذى يعنى صاحب العزة وهو لفظ خطاب للعظماء (أع 3:24).

والقديس لوقا من إنطاكية عاصمة سوريا. ولذلك نجد فى سفر الأعمال إشارات خاصة بإنطاكية. فمنها بدأت رحلات بولس الرسول. وفى إنطاكية دُعِىَ التلاميذ مسيحيين أولاً. وقرارات مجمع أورشليم وجهت أساساً لإنطاكية (22:15-35).

ونلاحظ أن لوقا حين كتب أسماء الشمامسة قال عن نيقولاوس أنه دخيل إنطاكى فهو إذاً يعرف شعب إنطاكية بالإسم ويعرف المؤمنين والدخلاء.

الدخلاء : هم الأمم الوثنيون الذين تهودوا وإختتنوا ودخلوا إلى اليهودية ولعل لوقا إنضم لبولس فى بداية رحلته الثانية (أع 40:15). والرحلة بدأت من إنطاكية. فبولس أخذ معه لوقا من بلده إنطاكية. وبولس يذكر لوقا ضمن العاملين معه (كو 7:4-14 + 2تى 10:10-11 + فل 24).

ويبدو أن لوقا كان أممى الأصل ففى رسالته لكولوسى يضعه بولس الرسول مع إبفراس وديماس وليس مع ارسترخس ومرقس الذين هم من الختان.

وكان لوقا طبيباً (كو 14:4). والأطباء كانوا علماء ويتميز أسلوب لوقا بالدقة العلمية وتحديد التواريخ (لو 1:2،2 + لو 1:3،2). ونلاحظ فى سفر أعمال الرسل أنه يدون بدقة كل مدينة بحسب مقاطعتها فيقول برجة فى بمفيلية وإنطاكية فى بيسيدية وميرا فى ليكية وفيلبى فى مكدونية ولسترة ودربة فى ليكأونية وطرسوس فى كيليكية والموانى الحسنة فى كريت. فهو يتتبع كل شئ بتدقيق كما قال هو بنفسه عن نفسه (لو 3:1).

وقيل أنه كان رساماً فناناً ترك رسماً للسيدة العذراء. بل أن كتاباته هى لوحات ناطقة، راجع قصة تهليل الملائكة يوم ميلاد المسيح. وهكذا كثير من قصص سفر الأعمال وبالذات قصة غرق السفينة (أع 27) فهى لوحة ناطقة لمؤرخ رأى الحادث بعينه. قال أحد الدارسين عن هذا الإصحاح أن الكاتب رأى كل شئ بعينيه ووصفه بدقة ولكنه لم يكن بحاراً محترفاً فهو لا يستخدم ألفاظ البحارة.

ولوقا لم يكن له زوجة أو أولاد. وحسب التقليد القبطى فهو قد إستشهد على يد نيرون وتعيد له الكنيسة فى 22 بابة، 1 نوفمبر. ونقل الإمبرطور قسطنطينيوس رفاته الطاهر إلى القسطنطينية.

ويقول التقليد أن لوقا هو أحد السبعين رسولاً الذين عينهم المسيح وأرسلهم ويقول التقليد أيضاً أنه أحد تلميذى عمواس لذلك لم يذكر إسمه.

ولقد كتب لوقا إنجيله فى أثناء فترة سجن بولس الرسول فى قيصرية وذلك بالإتصال بالتلاميذ والعذراء مريم وهذا ما نفهمه من بداية إنجيله. ثم كتب سفر الأعمال أثناء إقامة بولس الرسول مسجوناً فى روما أيام السجن الأول سنة 62م.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كتبه *لوقا*، كاتب إنجيل لوقا، حوالي سنة *63م – 70م*. ويُشكل كلا السفرين تقريباً ربع العهد الجديد.
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 ديسمبر 2009)

​


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اردت تصحيح مداخلتي، فهل تسمحون لي ؟؟


كاتب اي سفر في الكتاب المقدس هو الله ، اما اسم الذي تلقى الوحي ليكتب كلام الله فهذه هي الاجابة .
كاتب الوحي باعمال الرسل هو القديس لوقا كاتب الوحي بالبشارة باسمه ، وقد سطره كرسائل لشخص اسمه (ثاوفيلس ) ​


اذ كان كثيرون قد اخذوا بتاليف قصة في الامور المتيقنة عندنا 2 كما سلمها الينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداما للكلمة 3 رأيت انا ايضا اذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الاول بتدقيق ان اكتب على التوالي اليك ايها العزيز ثاوفيلس
(لوقا 1: 1 - 3) 


الكلام الاول انشأته يا ثاوفيلس عن جميع ما ابتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلّم به 
(اعمال 1: 1)​ 


سلام المسيح


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2009)

وبنفس المعيار سالت نفسى من كتب القران؟
هل الله انزل كتابا مكتوبا؟
ام كتبه كتبة الوحى وهم اشخاص يخضعون للخطا 
من يقدر على وجه العالم ان ياتى بجبريل يراجع لنا كلامه لمحمد لانه هو المقياس الوحيد
فان كان محمدا امى فلن يراجع ماكتبه كتبة الوحى 
فى اثبات ان ماكتب هو نفس مااملى من محمد لهم نفس من املاه له جبريل ؟
ونفس مااملى على كتبة الوحى هو نفس ماجمعه ابو بكر 
ونفس ماجمعه ابو بكر هو نفس ماجمعه عثمان
بالمنطق ايه الاجدر اننا نثق فيه كتاب كتب بواسطة شخص معين وسلم مكتوبا ام تعليم شفاهى كتب بواسطة اناس خاضعين للخطأ
محدش في المسلمين حط دا فى اعتباره
ايه الاجدر اننا نثق فيه كتاب اتكتب على مدار 1600 سنة واكثر ويسلم من جيل لجيل وترجم لكل لغات العالم
ام كتاب كتب فى 23 سنة وقعدوا مدة ضعفهم يجمعوا فيه وللاسف مازال شهادة الصحابة تؤكد ان كثير منه قد ذهب


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين كلكم والله ماقصرتو والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم انشالله


----------

